# Sex and the city?



## Wishie88 (Feb 10, 2006)

Okay..is anyone else as Sex and the City obsessed as me?
I know the series is over..but I've seen many of the re-runs..and I'm sure it will still be on air for several more years.
Does anyone else think that Berger was a total hottie?


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 10, 2006)

Alright!!! Another obsessed person just like me!! Yes, I share your addiction. I watch reruns all the time! I just love it so much! I miss watching it on HBO though. They cut all a lot of parts on regular TV. I was, and still am, a total "Jerry" Jared fan...and, of course, cutie pie Ayden. I so wanted Carry to end up with him. I hope this thread continues for a while!


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 10, 2006)

i LOVE sex and the city! chris noth and me have the same birthday and seriously, i tell people that all the time...i'm hella proud, haha


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 10, 2006)

Berger is a cuttie but an A-HOLE.  i cannot stand him.  seriously..who the heck breaks up with someone on a post it?!  I am working on my dvd collection of sex and the city but working my way backwards so all i have so far is season 6 part one and part 2.


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 10, 2006)

lol, I always joke that my life parallels Carrie's so closely.. (minus the insanely freakin awesome wardrobe/shoe collection)  

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE that show...and for some odd reason I think Chris Noth is extremly attractive (as is John Corbett, SO hot)


----------



## Wishie88 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lackofcolor* 
_Berger is a cuttie but an A-HOLE.  i cannot stand him.  seriously..who the heck breaks up with someone on a post it?!  I am working on my dvd collection of sex and the city but working my way backwards so all i have so far is season 6 part one and part 2.  _

 
I haven't actually seen the rest of the Berger/Carrie saga..but they seem soo cute together!

I guess my other attachment to him is my boyfriends name is Burger...lol


----------



## user2 (Feb 10, 2006)

You know that Berger reminded me of the guy from CSI Miami, Speedle?

Anyways....can I join your SATC-Lovers group? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I looove Samantha!!!


----------



## Wishie88 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_You know that Berger reminded me of the guy from CSI Miami, Speedle?

Anyways....can I join your SATC-Lovers group? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looove Samantha!!!_

 
Speedle...is the the non-latino guy? I never watch that show really except for when my mom watches it..lol

Samantha is such a fox! lol I love how shes so Bold abour everything!


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 10, 2006)

I am for sure an aiden fan and even though I know how everything ends I secretly hope she will end up with him.
And I am in loveeee with Jared(Smith) for any guy that puts up with sam more power too him and he is sooo cute how he sticks with her after she keeps trying to push him away over and over again!  I love her sassyness(is that a word?!)
And Steve oh okay I  can go on all day and I need to write a paper!
And I would do some very bad things for carries shoe collection!  
I love when she calculated how much she spent on them and realized she could have bought her apt with that money!
"I will literally be the old woman who lived in her shoes"


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 10, 2006)

I LOVE THIS SHOW!!!! i was on a kick last year, every couple weeks my fiance HAD TO buy me the next season on dvd till i owned them all!!....berger was weird amd that episode where he broke up with her on a post it was the most silently heartbreaking dramatic i have ever seen, loved it!. Know i get my fix with desperate housewives, and related, i liked hot properties too but it was cancelled!!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Feb 10, 2006)

I LOVE SATC!!!!  I have all the seasons on DVD, and I watch them all the time.  I love Aiden!


----------



## bozica (Feb 10, 2006)

I love this show! I watch the reruns all the time. I've probably seen every episode at least 5 times, but it never gets old to me. I've recently even gotten my boyfriend to watch with me, and I know he secretly likes it.


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 10, 2006)

Berger and Carrie had great playful banter but he couldn't handle her, so blah to him... Aiden was amazing, granola and all. Sorry, but I've NEVER liked Big. Ever. He's soooo self-centered and I never saw the chemistry between them. Ugh. I didn't want her to end up with the Russian, but I really didn't want her to end up with Big. At least he was likeable in the last episode (the one after she screamed, "I DON'T LIVE HERE ANYMORE"--seriously, how hot was that??)


----------



## Wishie88 (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Berger and Carrie had great playful banter but he couldn't handle her, so blah to him... Aiden was amazing, granola and all. Sorry, but I've NEVER liked Big. Ever. He's soooo self-centered and I never saw the chemistry between them. Ugh. I didn't want her to end up with the Russian, but I really didn't want her to end up with Big. At least he was likeable in the last episode (the one after she screamed, "I DON'T LIVE HERE ANYMORE"--seriously, how hot was that??)_

 
I HATE BIG!!! lol
I'm excited though..just rented the WHOLE third season.. I hope its good.
I guess its kind of meant to be..I mean Big keeps coming back..I kind of figured she would be with him..but I REALLY liked Berger


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 11, 2006)

You guys inspired me...I just took a LUSH bath (new Romance in the Stone ballistic, thank you!) and am snuggled up with an Aiden season disc (where she first meets him)!


----------



## Chelsea (Feb 11, 2006)

I own every season on dvd and I went on a bus tour when I was in NYC.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 11, 2006)

I love Sex And The City.  I know my everyone gets tired of me talking about it.  Although now my mom watches it.  I REALLY want the entire series DVD collection but that bad boy is like $300.  

I used to get some great takeout, some wine and then curl up on the sofa and watch SATC every friday.  It would be on for an hour or two.  I loved doing that!  Recently I got Netflix and decided to watch the show over from the beginning.  It took a few months for me to do but I loved every minute.  

I HATE Big.  I know too many men like that.  Arrogant, selfish, inconsiderate.....

Berger was a loser.  He had too many issues, too many insecurites.  He is my least favorite of her boyfriends.

Loved Aidan.  SO sweet.

Smith was really a strong man, to be with Samantha he would have to be.  I knew he was the real deal the night they went to the party at Richard Wright's hotel and when Sam left him to go be with Richard and he waited for her.....that's a hell of a man.

I LOVED Harry!!!  He was so sweet and to stick by Charlotte and to be so sweet and patient with her.  My heart melted.  He just really loved her.  

Does anyone listen to Michael Patrick King's commentary on the dvds?  I love it!  It's so insightful.  I love the way he breaks down what's going on in the scenes and what was happening behind the scenes and in preparation for the scenes.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

Perhaps I've just had too many romantic entanglements with fellow artists, but Berger totally pissed me off.

I used to hate the show, but have seen practically all the seasons on cable as reruns, it helps that they show 2 episodes in a go too!

Minus the gorgeousness and wardrobe and writing job (though I do crank out the words), I often feel like I identify with Carrie, although I only ever went spastic on my so-called Mr Big when I was sick (in depressive episode). I can't believe that such a smart, confident woman can be reduced to a complete maniac around Big, at least my excuse is that I'm genuinely mental!

Marriage is NOT my cup of tea but I wouldn't have hesitated if Aidan had've proposed! He was hot. Too bad he adored her (I say in sarcasm), otherwise they probably would've stayed together.

Yeah, Smith was ace. Probably one of the most mature guys anyone on that show ever dated.


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_
Does anyone listen to Michael Patrick King's commentary on the dvds?  I love it!  It's so insightful.  I love the way he breaks down what's going on in the scenes and what was happening behind the scenes and in preparation for the scenes._

 
I loveee listening to the commentary!  It is insightful.  And it took me a while to realize Steve's mother is jerry stiller's wife!  (ben stillers mother) I loved her in this.  When she was losing her memory it made me so sad.  
I think they always got amazing actors in their show.
And I loved the one with Nathen Lane!  Playing the "straight" show guy who got married.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 11, 2006)

I have all the season on DVD. I watch it religously.


----------



## user2 (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wishie88* 
_Speedle...is the the non-latino guy? I never watch that show really except for when my mom watches it..lol

Samantha is such a fox! lol I love how shes so Bold abour everything!_

 
Yup the non-latin guy (gosh that sounds weird! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
The first time I watched CSI Miami I was like "Hey that's Berger!!"

"Berger": http://us.imdb.com/gallery/ss/017262...ingston,%20Ron
"Speedle": http://www.imdb.com/gallery/ss/03130...rane,%2  0Rory


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 13, 2006)

Berger is Peter from Office Space! I love him (just not on SATC!!)


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_Berger is Peter from Office Space! I love him (just not on SATC!!)_

 
I watched office space two days ago and it was bugging me sooo bad I could not figure out where I saw him from!  The 5 hours later it hit me he was berger!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Feb 25, 2006)

i think aiden is cute...i hate mr.big
i hate carrie when she cheats on aiden with big 
Miranda is my favourite


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 12, 2006)

I still love that show. I like all the clothes, make up and scenes of New York. It's a classic.


----------



## poppy z (Mar 19, 2006)

I discovered Sex and the City in october and I love it. Carrie reminds me with her shoes (I love shoes too but I don't have so many). I really like the girls makeup (NARS), that's why I buy one nars product( a beautiful purple with gold reflect: strada). 
For me Aiden was too nice but I like it. I hate Burger and Petrowski. I prefer Big even if I really don't like his attitude with Aidan (saison 3) but it's love and passion!!!. I knew he was Carrie's man of live since the beginning. 

I would like this serie continue for ever


----------



## procrastinator (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not a huuuuge fan of Sex and the City, but I've seen episodes, since I have friends who are obsessed with it.  I loved Stanford!  He was soo cute...he graduated from my high school and I got to meet him at this dinner function thingy


----------



## christina83 (Apr 4, 2006)

Your all gonna hate me, but Cooorrrrr I loved BIG!! hehe. I wonder why hes called big


----------



## lackofcolor (Apr 5, 2006)

He is called big bc in the first show samantha tells carrie, "he's the next BIG thing like donald trump" not that exact wording but something like that so since then they called him Big!!


----------



## Urbana (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_You know that Berger reminded me of the guy from CSI Miami, Speedle?
_

 
 true. i thought it was the same actor! but i dont like him at all!
 i like mr big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and steve, miranda´s love


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 17, 2006)

This is a genuine question, please don't be offended my fellow North Americans - but in the pilot episode, the lady that is supposedly 'English' is actually Australian (the two accents are nowhere near alike) and was just wondering, do Americans think that they sound the same?

You think the crew would've done their research and actually bothered to employ someone who could fake a half-decent English accent...it's not a serious 'dig' but I'm just a bit surprised is all.


----------



## xsamx (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wishie88* 
_Okay..is anyone else as Sex and the City obsessed as me?
I know the series is over..but I've seen many of the re-runs..and I'm sure it will still be on air for several more years.
Does anyone else think that Berger was a total hottie?_

 

OMG i love it, i have the shoe box collection on DVD that my mum got me 2 christmasses ago and i STILL watch it over and over again... i just love the fashon and the sex lol... carrie is sooo amazing with fabulous fashion sense  x

I read in a magazine with an interview with SJP that there was gonna be a film, they had a Script and every thing, but kim cattrall decided against it, but apparently there was gonna be 2 weddings :O


----------



## xsamx (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_This is a genuine question, please don't be offended my fellow North Americans - but in the pilot episode, the lady that is supposedly 'English' is actually Australian (the two accents are nowhere near alike) and was just wondering, do Americans think that they sound the same?

You think the crew would've done their research and actually bothered to employ someone who could fake a half-decent English accent...it's not a serious 'dig' but I'm just a bit surprised is all._

 
OMG i noticed that too, and thought it was a little bit strange, i'm english and can certanly tell the difference between an London english accent and an Aussie accent


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsamx* 
_OMG i noticed that too, and thought it was a little bit strange, i'm english and can certanly tell the difference between an London english accent and an Aussie accent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh goodie! I'm SO glad it wasn't my imagination! They've just started playing this from the beginning (but I always seem to miss the middle seasons?!?) and just saw the pilot yesterday. The lady in question has the sort of accent you'd expect from say, a news or radio announcer. Not all Australians sound like Steve Irwin *shudder*, thankfully. Gosh, and then there's the issue of different London accents...

But back on topic...Gosh, they look so young in the pilot! Whatever happened to Skipper? They could've kept him on, seeing as he was Carrie's friend. 

And why was Aidan not at Steve & Miranda's wedding? I mean Aidan and Steve were close friends, right? I think I should stick to reading lit.


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lackofcolor* 
_Berger is a cuttie but an A-HOLE.  i cannot stand him.  seriously..who the heck breaks up with someone on a post it?!  I am working on my dvd collection of sex and the city but working my way backwards so all i have so far is season 6 part one and part 2.  _

 
me too...i cant stand him. the man who wanted to marry carrie and has a baby in the 6 part...he's my favorite. he is calles alen(?) or something with A...


----------



## Nightshayde (Apr 26, 2006)

I really like Charlottes gay friend, anthony? i think?  He cracks me up


----------

